# I Will Praise You In This Storm- A journey through infertility



## purplegirl_84

Hi ladies...

Came across this video on inspirational video youtube, just wanted to share it with you' ll....






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MGillie

Thank you for sharing. It's a beautiful song.
Here's


----------

